#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [討論] 食肉動物的經典捕獵絕技，大家喜歡哪一個呢？

## wingwolf

在百度狼吧閑逛的時候看到了一個相似的帖子
覺得很有趣
所以發過來了  :Very Happy:  

因爲樂園的投票只能單選
所以如果想多選的獸
就選一個最喜歡的
然後其他的回文吧  :Mr. Green: 

P.S.
這裡列出的是比較有代表性的
如果喜歡用耐力的
虎鯨的輪番上陣和犬科的奪命追擊就差不多
同樣喜歡用毒的
毒蛇和蠍子就師出同門

選一個
然後在迴文的時候註明一下就可以了  :Very Happy: 

===============================================

話説
討論這個話題會不會對樂園的食草動物不太好……
下次弄個食草動物生存絕技投票好了

----------


## fwiflof

速度是重點!!
不過其實還是都有最好了XD
不過貓科的也可以換個說法：耐心
不管大貓小貓，都是使用「以靜制動」的招數吧?
耐心的蹲伏，緩慢的潛行，到達定位後才在一瞬間撲上去!!
就這點來說，感覺比犬科的追逐高明多了
(成功率差不多吧?)
而熊科的蠻力，恐怕較適合肉搏，體重優勢加上極大的力量，就算是人多勢眾的狼群也要冒一點風險
精準度也蠻重要的，真的佩服猛禽的眼睛，那麼高還看的到地面的東西。
猛禽俯衝的速度也是很快的，再加上精準度，只要不老早就被發現，獵物恐怕很難逃走
鱷魚使用的是突擊吧?主要似乎是藉咬住獵物的口鼻，使獵物窒息而死。這招好像有一種犬科動物也會，土狼還獵狗的
蠍子和毒蛇都是使用毒液，被螫(咬)到還真是難逃一死啊
最後，為甚麼蟒蛇是絕望？獵物不是被絞死的嗎......

----------


## 沃飛爾

別忘了！

*人類也是非常優秀的肉食動物阿！*

活在古代的原始人們
手沒爪子、嘴又沒牙齒、又跑不快，力氣又比不贏同時代幾乎所有的陸地生物

但這種毛茸茸、頭大大、駝背、窩在山洞裡，遠看像猴子的奇怪生物

卻能獵殺史上最大的陸地生物
*猛瑪（長毛象）*

這也還真是夠奇妙的了
原始人們也算是一種優秀的掠食者吧

PS:舊時代時期（據今10萬年前）
連弓箭都還沒發明，工具都還是打擊石器，當時威力最強大的武器
算是隨手可得的石頭和棍子

人類敲了將近5萬多年的石頭，才敲出第一片石刀
據今2～3萬年前，木棍才有裝石製矛（進入工具裝柄技術）

直到至今1萬年前，才進入新石器時代（磨製石器開始）

----------


## 傲

其實比較喜歡靠速度決勝呢

可能是因為本身沒肌肉吧

如果要殺人就只能拼一瞬間,否則就會被壓制
(我絕對不是說我常常有殺人跟自殺的念頭w)

----------


## 幻貓

人類啊.....那是例外啦,踢開XDDDD
使用陰謀(陷阱)取勝的就不要討論了吧~~

貓科獵食技巧好啊~
先埋伏等待時機,再撲上去給他OOXX一口咬住咽喉
技術層次相當高,快,狠,準的完美表現

缺點在於大貓通常獨居,沒有他獸幫忙失敗率也會高(獅群例外)


老鷹的致命俯衝也很吸引人
利用野獸對上空的視野死角進行突擊,俯衝之力道完全由獵物承受而致死
也相當地強悍呢~

----------


## 狼王白牙

犬科動物我喜歡的是協同作戰能力 (團結)

由狼王發號施令, 然後狼群知道他何時該撲上獵物

但是這個問題裡我倒像貓科了... 致命突襲應該要的吧.. 犬科也要

我比較偏好騎士道
陷阱 / 遠距武器 / 化學推進力 .. 有違背這個精神..

----------


## 夜月之狼

有些生物也是以陷阱或化學的方式來獵捕呢

像蜘蛛 蟻師(應該是這個名字吧) 毒的話就不用舉例了......


蟒蛇的絕望應該就是說纏繞吧

那種生不如死 慢慢等死 甚至還沒死就要被吞下去的感覺

聽說被蟒蛇纏上是世界十大痛苦之一? 或是類似的說法......


回主題的話 其實我比較喜歡有效率的方法

所以可能偏好毒或是貓科動物.猛禽類的一擊殺......不過犬科的拼鬥也不錯就是XD

----------


## 許狼中將

中將選犬科的奪命追擊！
既然中將最喜歡的動物是狼和其犬科動物，自然也就喜歡他們的一切。
每次看到犬科的奪命追擊，就會讓中將想到蘇聯的縱深裝甲戰略和納粹的碧海狼群，反正就是讓中將想到的軍隊。那樣的富紀律與團隊精神。

----------


## 好喝的茶

我是選蠍子的毒蜇刺。
敝茶喜歡所謂的旁門左道，舉凡陷阱、毒液等，越陰險的越喜歡。(咦)

使毒通常能比物理攻擊更能造成致命傷。
毒素侵入的是神經、內臟等，都是脆弱又無法鍛練的部分。
有些毒素，例如藍圈章魚的毒液等，人類現在也未能研究出解藥呢，呼呼。



>夜月之狼
蠎蛇的話，我看書上說，
並不是死用力纏繞，而是集中在胸骨的位置。

生物無論如何都需要呼吸，蠎蛇就趁獵物呼氣時把胸腔位置纏緊一點。
再呼氣又纏緊一點……如是者，獵物吸到的空氣越來越少，但又不得不呼氣，
最後就慢、慢、窒、息、死、啦。(大心)

----------


## 阿翔

犬科耐力大好！
如果沒有耐力的話多強都不夠，
因為根本追不上獵物、或很容易被獵物跑掉了啦XD
其實貓科的攻擊也很強，不過成功率很低。
最好的是團隊合作然後以幾天不吃不喝都沒問題的耐力跟蹤獵物，
獵物一但想休息就衝上去咬他，直至他差不多完全無力，
再一起撲上去，最後把他分吃掉…
還是這樣最好啊XD

----------


## wingwolf

真的耶
有好多絕技都被我給忘掉了……（被炸——

然後我想編輯
結果發現投票不能再編輯了……

團結作戰（狼、獅子、虎鯨）、使用陷阱（蜘蛛）和制造工具（猩猩、大烏鴉）就全歸到“其他”裏去吧

大家也發現了
很多動物是全能王，很多絕技都會用
所以在投票中我才加了括號
大家可以不去看具體舉例用的是什麽動物
而是根據括號裏的絕技來選擇啊  :Very Happy:  


然後蟒蛇那個
我實在不知道該在括號裏寫什麽了
於是就變成那個樣子了……
纏繞是很緩慢的死亡方式，而且基本上無法逃跑
所以對獵物來說，相當地絕望啊……

----------


## 上官犬良

我選其他.....

我喜歡的是蛇的毒液
科莫多巨蜥的唾液
這之類的

和蠍子的毒比較不一樣的是
爬蟲類的注毒方式
當爬蟲類將毒液注入獵物體內之後會放開獵物
此時毒性尚未發作
獵物遭受攻擊後驚恐的逃竄
血液就將毒液帶往全身
而掠食者,就一路隨著獵物的氣味
找到獵物的葬生地

我欣賞那種慢條斯里的感覺(心

----------


## 迷思

論喜歡的動物當然是狼(點頭點頭），
不夠論喜歡的捕食方法就比較喜歡猛禽了，
就是喜歡遊準那樣，
飛得很高再俯衝，
可憐的受害都就一命嗚呼了。
犬科動物獵食就沒這樣乾脆了，
可能還要包夾或趕敵之類。

那一欄的票數好像很高呢。

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

恩....其實如果論絕技 好像每個都很需要的說(炸
缺少一個獵物大概就無法到手了~XDDD
不過小狼我也是選"猛禽的閃電衝擊（精准）"
畢竟還是得精準的攻擊獵物才行XD

還有像團結的也很不錯~
只要大家彼此合作 就可以有獵物~
不過獵物得手時~ 可能就會開始搶食物了XD

----------


## 幻影紅虎

我還是喜歡突襲獵物
比較省體力
畢竟不能像狼族一樣群體打獵
靠長期追捕不是我們的強項
如果有好幾隻老虎一起打獵
可能會考慮用追捕(耐力)打獵
狼族的體力確實可以跑馬拉松

----------


## 劍痞

「正如另一篇所重視的……
｢當然毫不猶豫的選擇了『精準』。」

「雖然我認為精準與技巧算是同一種領域，
「我也相當欣賞人類的狩獵技術……也就是智慧。」

「自稱萬物之靈或許是囂張了點，
「可是就事實而言……能凌駕於人類之上的究竟有誰呢……」

「嗯，就狩獵方式而言，精準與智慧是劍最欣賞的部分了，
「不過『勇氣』也是很棒的一項特質。」（思（？

----------


## 嵐霖

犬科的奪命追擊（耐力）    
太累了@@
貓科的致命突襲（速度）    
不夠精準
熊科的死神撲打（力量）    
防禦高怎辦= =
猛禽的閃電衝擊（精准）    
我喜歡
鱷魚的死亡翻滾（撕扯）    
肉質會跑掉ㄚ@@
蟒蛇的死神纏繞（絕望）    
沒想過..
蠍子的致命蜇刺（毒液） 
小心毒死自己= =

----------


## 柯魯

最喜歡的還是狼的團隊合作
單獨的一隻總是有弱點
群體的話可以互相彌補 強度會大大的增強

也很喜歡貓科的突擊
瞬間的爆發力會讓獵物措手不及
但缺點是持續時間太短
要是幾秒鐘內追不上就被會獵物跑掉了

----------


## 洛肯

或許是因為個性
耐力王道=w=
看著一群獸玩馬拉松級你追我跑~~~

----------


## ghos01128

每個都有優缺點阿~
小獸喜歡的是犬的奪命追擊
打獵時追在恐懼慌張的獵物身後,欣賞生命最後的律動(變態?
這樣自己才有掠食者的感覺(大心

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我喜歡暗殺的感覺
所以當然是選貓科的速度啦
窺伺著敵人、在煞那間出擊
抓著他的要害、給他致命一擊
這感覺真是太好了  :Mr. Green:  
(強調!我最喜歡的還是犬科喔!!!!!!)

----------


## 灰黑之狼

我個人覺得是貓科=豹  
豹應該是貓科吧!!
應為我買喜歡豹的><
因為豹跑超快 也超帥的~^~

----------


## 羽翔

其他..
犬科的奪命追擊（耐力）+貓科的致命突襲（速度）
那猛禽的閃電衝擊（精准）中的猛禽是指?

----------

